# Bluebonnets 2016



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Only took four pics. This was the best one. Not a good day for photography in my opinion. Bright afternoon sun and not a cloud in the sky. But she likes it and that is all that matters.
Mike


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

They both look pretty good to me. Good color, contrast and focused well.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

MichaelW said:


> They both look pretty good to me. Good color, contrast and focused well.


Thank you sir.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Try with your lady's face much closer to the flowers. Bring them together. Tie them together. Both of you could lie down. Have her lie down, and you shoot from above.

Just a suggestion.

Both your shots are pretty and done well.


----------

